# Ding During Commercials



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

Is the ding during commercials new? I just heard it the first time tonight. Love the "hey dummy, press D" reminder.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

The ding for comskip is not new, it's been there since it was first offered.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

What are you guys talking about? I don't hear anything.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

arent the sound effects muted in Dolby Digital? so if you are analog or PCM , you wont hear the "ding"?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

thyname said:


> What are you guys talking about? I don't hear anything.


Change your audio to PCM. Change your sound effects to High. You will get a lot of dings.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mattyro7878 said:


> arent the sound effects muted in Dolby Digital? so if you are analog or PCM , you *wont* hear the "ding"?


Only with analog (A/V) or PCM will you hear a ding. Turn sound effects to Off and you will never hear them. With DD and a video window they are always disabled.

If your television does not support Dolby and you are connected with HDMI, the DD setting does not matter.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Hilbe said:


> Is the ding during commercials new? I just heard it the first time tonight. Love the "hey dummy, press D" reminder.


The sound you hear for commercial skip or quick mode from Pause is more of a chime.


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Only with analog (A/V) or PCM will you hear a ding. Turn sound effects to Off and you will never hear them. With DD and a video window they are always disabled.
> 
> If your television does not support Dolby and you are connected with HDMI, the DD setting does not matter.


That's the ticket. I recently flipped to PCM to see if that changed anything. Thanks!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Hilbe said:


> Is the ding during commercials new? I just heard it the first time tonight. Love the "hey dummy, press D" reminder.


Then you'll love it when you use the Instant Replay button to back-up through a segment of commercials.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> Change your audio to PCM. Change your sound effects to High. You will get a lot of dings.


Would it work with Soundbars and receivers?

I have Bolt+ and Roamio OTA connected to a 7.1 receivers from Pioneer. All bells and whistles.

I have the Mini connected to a Soundbar from Sony with HDMI ports (on soundbar).

I like to hear the "dings" and "bells" and TiVo sounds in general


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

thyname said:


> Would it work with Soundbars and receivers?
> 
> I have Bolt+ and Roamio OTA connected to a 7.1 receivers from Pioneer. All bells and whistles.
> 
> ...


I leave my sound effects at low and DD on always. I have a small TV that rejects DD from a Mini, but other televisions and Mini boxes don't beep when there is a video window. The chime from Skip or Quick is only audible when I have my headphones on, hence PCM. Normal optical or HDMI is always DD and quiet unless I'm in an old SD menu.

I think twice in three years my AVR has powered on and the TiVo Roamio feels it doesn't accept DD and sends PCM. I just hit pause or change channels. Almost all my channels are 5.1 (at least those I watch). Sadly Comedy Central is usually DD 2.0 so no LFE signal and my subwoofer turns off.

I don't have a soundbar but I would love a suggestion for one that has RCA inputs and would let me control the volume from my TV. The TV (Sony) does support external variable output for analog.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I believe that I have my Bolt set to DD (connected to an AVR) and I hear the chime occasionally. I can't check because I just moved and don't have it set up yet.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> I believe that I have my Bolt set to DD (connected to an AVR) and I hear the chime occasionally. I can't check because I just moved and don't have it set up yet.


If you hear it then the Bolt has switched to pcm. I have seen this happen on mine sometimes when first bringing it out of standby. But a quick 7 second backup and it's back to sending out DD 5.1 instead of 2.0 pcm.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It also drops to PCM if you are using quick mode. Sometimes it gets stuck if you change out of quick mode but don't change the channel or go to a different program.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

I switched to PCM just to try it. That "ding" when the commercials start is cool!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

thyname said:


> I switched to PCM just to try it. That "ding" when the commercials start is cool!


If you like that, use your Instant Replay button to backup up 30-seconds or more, to catch the last commercial or two.


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

If you use HDMI to send the audio return channel (ARC) back to your receiver you will also get these sounds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

i2k said:


> If you use HDMI to send the audio return channel (ARC) back to your receiver you will also get these sounds.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only if you have it set for pcm. I can send up to 5.1 DD and 5.1 DTS over the ARC in my setup. So only when the TiVo is set for 2.0 pcm output will I get any TiVo sounds over the ARC.


----------

